# ICC zoning inspector exam



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 13, 2010)

zoning incpector certification consists of two books 1) international zoning code 2) legal aspects of code administration.

Can some body tell me how many questions from legal aspects of code administration, in ICC zoning inspector exam.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 13, 2010)

Gauherr,

Welcome to the forum!

If you're asking if you need the Legal Aspects book - Yes!! And not only for the test, but it's a great reference to have around the office.

I don't recall precisely, but I'd venture to say at least half of the questions come from that text.

Good luck!!  Let us know how you did!


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 14, 2010)

thank you for your reply. you mean half of the questions come from legal aspects of code enforcement book and other half from international zone code book.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what I mean, yes - again, a very rough estimation, but there were a ton of questions from the Legal Aspects book.


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 14, 2010)

thank you code neophyte


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 23, 2010)

Code Neophyte,

I got zoning inspector certification today. Thank you for your timely guidance, realy there were ton of question from legal aspects of code enforcement. I was misconcepted about the weightage of LACE book.

thank you once again.

happy christmas and new year.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 24, 2010)

Congratulations!  Glad I could help.  Many many members of this board (and its predecessor) have been very helpful to me in the past as I've sought new certifications.  Be sure to make this site a frequent visit and don't hesitate to jump in on the conversations.

I've found the Legal Aspects book to be a valuable reference even _after_ the certification exams.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, as well!!


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

do  you have some experience of p2 plumbing exam


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 25, 2010)

Go fish.   Sorry.  I know what a pipe looks like and that's about it!


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

my electrical inspector passed it with just the IPC and some field experience, if that's any help.

As for the zoning exam, since zoning is so jurisdiction specific, I'd stick with mostly legal aspects... almost no one adopts the International Zoning Code.

Congrats.. a feather in your cap!


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

thank you peach.

 I open a new thread at commercial plumbing section, and place my question there,  I would like if you or your inspector reply.


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

no problem code nephyte

 again thank you for your guidance


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't have zoning in Houston (hurray) so that cert wouldn't help me much down here - but I like collecting certs.  NONE of the certs help me in my present job, just makes me look better in the eyes of my superiors.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats on passing the zoning test and glad to have some new people here. welcome aboard. Do you do zoning/code enforcement? The ICC Zoning inspector is a little puzzling to me because every jurisdiction has different zoning rules.


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I did zoning /code enforcement for 17 years , but not doing now a days.

Every jurisdiction has different zoning rules, but legal aspects of code enforcement are thousnads and thousand times more usefull in all building and related code enforcements.

zoning inspector certification is equally helpfull in building, zoning, plumbing, electrical , mechanical, energy ode enforcement.


----------

